
You Might Need JQuery - uimarket
https://medium.com/@ui_market/you-might-need-jquery-5b6c0c757e61
======
kolog
The points in the article is quite fair, but I'd disagree with the newbies
part. A great learner will always dig deep and therefore propably would not
need jQuery to succeed.

